# Horse Show



## John_O (Nov 6, 2013)

Going back over my files I found these from a horse show I shot back in 09.. DANG 09? I remember taking these like it was yesterday. Times sure flying by.  :-s


----------



## Gumby (Nov 6, 2013)

Nice shots! I love going to horse shows.


----------



## Dunluchyn (Nov 11, 2013)

Love #3 - good capture of agility and the horse's concentration


----------



## PiP (Nov 11, 2013)

Hey John, great action shots! Time does fly; it only seems like yesterday I was riding a horse just like the grey in #3. (A chestnut arab mare who could turn on a sixpence) *sigh* Memories, eh?


----------

